# Male Golden at Grand Rapids Humane Society



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy.

It may be that the HS is trying to adopt him out or they may have a policy where they do not release dogs to a Rescue or only do if they need the space for incoming dogs. 

I use to help with Intake for a GRR, ran into this often with several shelters. 
Some shelters are required to make dogs available for Adoption to the public for a certain number of days and then will release to one if the dog hasn't been adopted. 

One of the shelters the group I was with pulled from, got too many complaints from the public saying all the purebred dogs were going into Rescues and not being available for adoption to them, so the policy was changed and dogs had to be available to the public for three or four days, then released if not adopted. 

I've worked with a HS that will not release to Rescue at all. 
It just depends. 

Someone would be lucky to get this boy.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for the information. That does explain a lot. The person in charge of the MI rescue just responded on facebook that the golden is in a reputable HS shelter so all inquiries need to go through the shelter. Hoping this boy finds a wonderful new home. Love his name.


----------

